# Suche Foren/Websites über Fahrräder/Rennräder



## Elthy (22. März 2020)

*Suche Foren/Websites über Fahrräder/Rennräder*

Da ich zu viel Freizeit habe wollte ich mich in den nächsten Wochen mal zum Thema Rennrad einlesen. Mittelfristig möchte ich mir eins zulegen, da ich aber niemanden kenne der sich gut auskennt weiß ich garnicht wo ich anfangen soll, ich nehme mal an das fertige Rennräder im Laden häufig ähnlich beschissen sind wie die Gaming-PCs bei Saturn. Ausserdem merke ich das auch ein normales Fahrrad erstaunlich viel Pflege braucht wenn man häufiger fährt, da möchte ich auch mehr selber können.

Gibts da ähnliche Websites/Foren wie PCGHX/Computerbase/Hardwareluxx mit News/Tests/Guides etc? Ausm Hardware-Bereich weiß ich das die obersten Google-Ergebnisse nicht immer die beste Anlaufstelle sind, da landet man bei Computerbild oder Gamestar für Grafikkartentests ^^

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. März 2020)

*AW: Suche Foren/Websites über Fahrräder/Rennräder*

Foren:

Tour Magazin Forum

Rennrad-News.de

Fahrrad: Radforum.de

Reparaturen und Wartung:

Sheldon Brown-Bicycle Technical Information

Bicycle Repair & Maintenance Guides - Video Tutorials | BikeRideBikeRide


----------



## Elthy (22. März 2020)

*AW: Suche Foren/Websites über Fahrräder/Rennräder*

Danke, die gucke ich mir mal näher an.


----------

